# Secondary School Teacher from India to Australia



## vik.melb (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi,

I am posting this on behalf of my proposed wife. She has done B.A , B.ED , MA (English) and currently pursuing M.Ed. 26yrs age and preparing for Ielts.

When i check points calculator for Australia it shows that she gets 65 points if she gets 8each in Ielts general. 

My question is that 

Is it necessary to have work experience to qualify for PR or is it just that completion of points is enough ?

I have checked for evaluation of her skills assessment fro AITSL and they don't experience for evaluation. All they need is education and Ielts with 8L 8S 7W & 7R.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

vik.melb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am posting this on behalf of my proposed wife. She has done B.A , B.ED , MA (English) and currently pursuing M.Ed. 26yrs age and preparing for Ielts.
> 
> ...


No, AITSL requires more than just education and IELTS. Does your wife have an initial teacher education qualification relevant to the secondary school teacher occupation?

Also, this qualification must include a minimum of 45 days supervised teaching practice. The supervised practice is a must, without it she will not get the skills assessment.


----------



## vik.melb (Jan 24, 2017)

dave85 said:


> No, AITSL requires more than just education and IELTS. Does your wife have an initial teacher education qualification relevant to the secondary school teacher occupation?
> 
> Also, this qualification must include a minimum of 45 days supervised teaching practice. The supervised practice is a must, without it she will not get the skills assessment.


Yes She did her B.ed ( for teaching secondary school students ) 

Yes she did her 45 days training in the school teaching students from age 13-18 as it was part of B.ed

Now she is doing M.ed where she is learning how to teach the teachers.


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

vik.melb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am posting this on behalf of my proposed wife. She has done B.A , B.ED , MA (English) and currently pursuing M.Ed. 26yrs age and preparing for Ielts.
> 
> ...


She Needs to take the IELTS academic not general for getting a successful assessment from AITSL.

Ofcourse for Immigration points you can use the general IELTS. or attempt the PTE .


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

archishek said:


> Can anyone guide me plz....
> 
> I am going to get my PR (Spouse visa) February 2017. I have done B.com in 2006(DAVV, Bhopal) and B.ed(commerce) in 2011(MLSU,Udaipur). Have teaching experience 3.5 yrs pre b.ed and 2 yrs post b.ed primary classes.
> 
> ...


Firstly get a 45 days STP (supervised Teaching Practice) certificate from your university from where you completed your B.ed, if you get it then take and IELTS academic test and get the desired score of LSWR (8/8/7/7), Then approach the VIT for getting your qualifications assessed.

For More details visit the VIT website .


----------



## archishek (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for your help..
STP should be compulsory on University letterhead or is it OK with college ..?


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

archishek said:


> Thanks for your help..
> STP should be compulsory on University letterhead or is it OK with college ..?


What university did your wife attend?


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

archishek said:


> Thanks for your help..
> STP should be compulsory on University letterhead or is it OK with college ..?


AITSL , needs the STP certificate on the University letter head attested by the Dy Registrar


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

If u get PR as a teacher there are tons of jobs waiting for Secondary teachers , saw in the news couple of days back , i think its run on Fox Australia news web


good luck


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

rashmiaro said:


> AITSL , needs the STP certificate on the University letter head attested by the Dy Registrar


Hi Rashmi,

Been on this forum for few days now and saw your posts. Really helpful I'd say. I'm in the process of getting my spouse's assessment done from AITSL. 

For STP, we approached the university she completed her B.A, M.A & B.Ed for obtaining the STP certificate. However, the official denied to put it on the letterhead though we had all the original certificates handy to show him and verify. What the official had to say is, we should get the STP from the B.Ed college attested by the Principal basis which the university will furnish a certificate of STP.

So, my wife has done her B.Ed from a private college(affiliated to the university) and for the 60 day STP she was deputed at a different school. 

I'm taking enough care to get the verbiage that I want to be on the certificate and request the university officials to do, so that AITSL doesn't come back to me asking for any another document. 

We are planning to visit the university next month. Please help with the format which has worked for getting a positive AITSL assessment.


----------



## Mani2246 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a query for AITSL assessment. My spouse does not have experience in teaching but qualified as B.A, M.A & B.Ed , will AITSL assess as positive provided other conditions are met, so that I can claim 5 points for partner?


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

Mani2246 said:


> I have a query for AITSL assessment. My spouse does not have experience in teaching but qualified as B.A, M.A & B.Ed , will AITSL assess as positive provided other conditions are met, so that I can claim 5 points for partner?


Yes you can, the only major conditions that have to be fulfilled are:

1. 45 days STP

2. Ielts Academic Score : L-8, S-8, R-7, W-7 in a single TRF


----------



## Mani2246 (Dec 19, 2017)

rashmiaro said:


> Yes you can, the only major conditions that have to be fulfilled are:
> 
> 1. 45 days STP
> 
> 2. Ielts Academic Score : L-8, S-8, R-7, W-7 in a single TRF


AITSL does not accept PTE scores? I did not find it on their official guide. Please confirm.
Also, has anyone in this group able to get positive assessment from AITSL?


----------



## rashmiaro (Jan 9, 2017)

Mani2246 said:


> AITSL does not accept PTE scores? I did not find it on their official guide. Please confirm.
> Also, has anyone in this group able to get positive assessment from AITSL?


No they do not accept PTE, its IELTS Academic only with the said score in single TRF.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Members, 
I am posting this on behalf of my fiance:

-she has done B.Ed from a college in Delhi affilated to IP university.

From where she should get the 45 days supervising letter? From college or the university office? As mentioned in application form of AITSL, it should be obtained from university. Kindly suggest.


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Members,
> I am posting this on behalf of my fiance:
> 
> -she has done B.Ed from a college in Delhi affilated to IP university.
> ...


From the University ONLY.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

What incase university denies to provide on the letter head? Is there any alternate way ?


----------



## NadiaMendes23 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, I have completed my B. Ed through a private college under Mumbai University, 2 year course with more than 45 days supervised teaching practise. Has anyone gotten a positive assessment from AITSL recently? Thanks


----------

